# i think frnd my piranhas r breeding



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

ok last night i cahnged my 10% of the water and put some gravel and sand and after some time they started dancing man i have 3 red in 3 feet tank 11month old and two of my piranhas were crackin the grvel so some suggestion people i will put some pic after some time i dont have a camera put click from my cell phone

r they breeding or doin some thing else and one more hting my piranhas r not eating for the past 3 days i am worrried is it normal or some thing help my frnd

ok and last night there color was black but today in the mornin i saw it was normal i after some time again it changed it color wat to do poeple


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

My red always turn black at night show some pics ? also if your only doing 10 % water change a week i suggest atleast 30 %


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

ok man i will do it bvut not tday man they were gigging also thats why i thought i will post thanx man


----------

